# SSL Zertifikat für "Alias-Domain"



## Anus+ (2. Apr. 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Bin neu hier und zunächst mal ein großes Lob, ISPC3 funktioniert ja wirklich super!!! Die Installation hat einwandfrei geklappt und das Anlegen von Kunden, Sites etc. geht leicht von der Hand - auch die Jailkit-Integration ist gut gelungen (habe lange manuell mit Jailkit gearbeitet in einem Plesk Setup). Ich verwende ISPC3 mit PowerDNS. Aber nun genug...

Habe ISPConfig3 (aktuelle Version aus SVN) installiert auf einem frischen Debian Lenny. Soweit so gut, eine Domain eingerichtet z.B. domain1.de, da drinn läuft eine Typo3-Installation (SuEXEC, Fast-CGI) - alles rein über ISPConfig konfiguriert, nichts von Hand.

Da die Typo3-Installation mehrere Domains verwaltet, habe ich zu domain1.de noch Alias-Domains, z.B. domain2.de, angelegt. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Jetzt das Problem: Der Server hat mehrere IP-Adressen, jetzt möchte ich für die verschiedenen Domains verschiedene IP-Adressen und Zertifikate hinterlegen. Ich habe allerdings nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, für die Hauptdomain die IP-Adresse entweder auf "*" oder eben auf die konkrete IP-Adresse einzustellen.

Wie krieg ich das hin, dass ich zwei (oder mehr) Domains auf die gleiche Typo3-Installation (gleiches Verzeichnis) lege, diese aber unterschiedliche IP-Adressen haben damit ich Ihnen auch verschiedene Zertifikate zuordnen kann? Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine.  Eine Typo3-Installation für mehrere Domains mit unterschiedlichen IP-Adressen und verschiedenen Zertifikaten je Domain und IP-Adresse.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst Rat, vor allem in Typo3-Installation ist das mal kein besonders exotisches Setup...


Viele Grüße,
Anus+


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2010)

Ich vermute mal dass Du da einfach ein multidomain SSL Cert nehmen kannst. das bieten alle größeren ssl authorities an.


----------



## Anus+ (2. Apr. 2010)

Danke für die Antwort Till.

Ok, das würde höchstwahrscheinlich funktionieren. In meinem speziellen Fall solls aber je Domain ein gratis Zertifikat von www.startssl.com sein. ;-)


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass der apache Webserver das unterstützt.


----------

